# Do you like math?



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Polling each type.

How about puzzles?


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Why isn't there an option 'I like it but i'm not good at it'?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

When I know what I'm doing I find it enjoyable. I like that there is only 1 one right answer. Follow specific steps correctly and that's it. Pretty cut and dry. 

Since high school I've forgotten how to do basically all of it. And when I did know how to do it I found it difficult. _But_ when it wasn't difficult, i enjoyed it.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

math4chumpz


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't stand Theoretical math but everything else, IMHO is enjoyable. To an extent

I wouldn't wana like.. Get stuck in an office doing it all day or somethin funny.


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't like it, I don't see the point. It's just really boring for me


----------



## QtheCool (Mar 16, 2017)

I like chess and puzzles, but math may burn in hell for me.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

QtheCool said:


> I like chess and puzzles, but math may burn in hell for me.


Oh praised be the glory of Christ on that day of His return! Haleluyah!


----------



## ajanko (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm okay with math until this happen








I'm a programmer but I never use that thing, too complicated.


----------



## QtheCool (Mar 16, 2017)

ajanko said:


> I'm okay with math until this happen
> View attachment 654834
> 
> 
> I'm a programmer but I never use that thing, too complicated.


Beautiful.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

so I'm average at math; I'm good at medical math and okay-ish with ecological math, but _terrible_ at anything abstract. I have a level of dyscalculia which is annoying, but workable. 
I basically tolerate math. I use it in my field every day. 
But I do find it remarkably interesting, and admire people with a capability to seamlessly learn it. It just takes me a while longer, and lots of concrete hands-on examples


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

It's my least favorite subject, I just find it boring. And even though I'm pretty _okay_ at it, it's the class i always have the lowest grade in.


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

I like it because it's kind of like a puzzle. I just don't like the word problems.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't like math. I prefer visual or word problems.Puzzles are good.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, when I was in school. It was one of my favorite subjects actually, besides art, music, and Spanish.


----------



## Runtk (Nov 17, 2016)

Hate it...Already done 4 remedial classes working from almost basic algebra to calculus...Still so much further to go...Still hating it


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Nope. It's always been my weakest academic subject. I'm an ISFP.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I get math which makes me differ from the masses in math-skills (understanding/using, not straight head-counting). I find it dull. It's not fun to sit with a paper to solve a problem, I throw the paper out and grab the tool-box instead.


----------



## shouri (Jun 23, 2017)

I like only the theoretical concept behind Math. I don't really like the practical aspect of Math.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm very goooood at math. Oh yeah


----------

